# Where to buy a Seagull Artist Peppino D'Agostino



## swampdonkey (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I'm new here. 

It's time for me to purchase a good guitar. I've been looking at a few but haven't played any yet. 

I think I have it narrowed down to something from Seagull, the Artist series or perhaps the Mini Jumbo, or a Taylor 214ce.

I have big hands and I'm a bit concerned about grouping my sausages into some tight chords near the nut on a 1 and 11/16" nut, so I would prefer a slightly wider nut.

All opinions are welcome in my quest for the right guitar.

Thanks!

Swamp


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Long & McQuade can get it for you.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello Swampdonkey!
I think you would be most happy with the Seagull Artist series guitars. Great quality and sound. I am searching for a Artist Mosaic Folk CW QII. Best price so far has been a local shop here in St. Catharines called Ostanek's Music. It was started by Walter Ostanek, "the Polka King", who has won many Grammys. Anyhow, I have found small businesses tend to be more price flexible than the big box stores who tend to have the attitude of take it or leave it. IMO. Taylor is a nice guitar as well but I think anything under the 300 series is made in Mexico, if that matters to you. I try to buy Canadian or at least North American if I can. Seagulls have a great reputation. Hope that helps, good luck in your search! Cheers,
Tom


----------



## swampdonkey (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks!

I'll check out L&M.

I agree with the made in North America idea. That is a big factor in choosing Seagull.

Thanks


----------



## rguy56 (Jan 2, 2011)

There is a guy on ebay that sells what he describes as Seagull B-stock. I don't get the impression from your post that you're concerned about the price, but you can save a lot if you find a guitar with a very small flaw. He does sell Artist series, and sometimes sells items with imperceptible problems. I think he goes by "Sounds Cheap" as his merchant name.

bob


----------



## rguy56 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just looked on ebay. That seller has an Artist Portrait acoustic electric for 639.00 right now, with what I would view as minor flaws not influencing function. It's a step below D'Agostinos, though.

bob


----------

